# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  زبان C++‎ در avr

## WhiteWorld

آیا میتوان با زبان C++‎ برای avr  برنامه نوشت؟؟؟....با چه نرم افزاری ؟؟؟ با ویژوال استودیو میشه؟؟؟؟!! :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## farzadsw

برنامه Atmel studio این کار شما رو انجام میده.

----------


## josephx86

ATMEL STUDIO 6.1 رو میتونید از سایت atmel.com رایگان دریافت کنید.

----------


## electro_fuzzy

سلام به نظر من بهترین کامپایلر ++c برای میکرو eclips cpp هست حتما یه نگاهی بکن

----------


## SEZAR.CO

code blocs هم بد نیست

----------


## joomlaf

> سلام به نظر من بهترین کامپایلر ++c برای میکرو eclips cpp هست حتما یه نگاهی بکن


آره Eclipse خوبه

----------


## samadani.mahdi

> آره Eclipse خوبه


مگه با eclips میشه خروجیه هگز گرفت واسه میکرو؟؟؟؟؟!؟!!؟!؟

----------

